# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حلول لأغلبية اعطال نوكيا 2690

## GSM-AYA

*حلول لأغلبية اعطال نوكيا 2690*      *صورة البرنامج.*   *.* *.* *.*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *للتحميل ما عليك الا الرد والضغط على*      **    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## errachid

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن العراق

تسلم وبارك الله بيك

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## COMMADANI

تسلم وبارك الله بيك

----------


## nourdyx

Tkssssss

----------


## wadallwa

[quote]تسلم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدير بارك الله فيك 
والى الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------

